# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  kako popraviti tipkarske greške u svojem postu?

## valii

Pozdrav,
nova sam pa mi se postovi prikazuju nankadno, što i nije problem... Zanima me kako popraviti svoj već objavljeni post, u slučaju greškica prilikom tipkanja?
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

post možeš editirati unutar dvije minute (mislim)
evo, sada su ti postov odmah vidljivi, ne moraš čekati odobrenje, pa možeš koristiti i tu opciju

kasniji edit smo ukinuli zbog naknadnih ispravljanja postova u sadržajnom smislu

----------

